# What settings you use in PP?



## Nate (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to the video and while i was looking how to edit my videos from my 5D3 i came across Philip Blooms video with the 5D3 and it looks great!
Review of the Canon 5Dmk3

I was wondering what sharpening and grading/color correction does he use.

What do you guys use? What should I use for a bright indoor scene with people in it?

Thanks, Nate!


----------



## henrywang (Jun 30, 2014)

In Premiere Pro, I'm using Red Giant's Colorista 2, Filmconvert, and Osiris LUTs.
To sharpen my footage, I use Unsharp Mask and the normal Sharpen effect.


----------

